
Zendesk Support: Announcing the Removal of Insights Reporting - donalhunt
https://support.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/360039417653
======
donalhunt
the tl;dr is that if you only ever used the built in reports, it's a change of
interface. If you ever customized reports or (as I perceive it) used the data,
expect to pay an additional $9/agent/month.

Customers have until Feb 5, 2021 to make a decision.

